# baby How COLD is it ?qwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww wwwwwwwwwwwwwww



## lindafrog (Jan 2, 2010)

burr- just in from greenhouse. Its 55 at inside wall, 43 by door, with ice on windowsill by the insulating syrofoam. Good thing I grow mostly cymbidums, restrepia and dracula. Outside it has warmed up to 10F with windchill of minus 1.
Upside- 2 Cymbidum Melinga 'rum jungle' are brightening up our little bit of paradise with their bright yellow magic and slight but orchidy scent.
What is like in your growing world? Anyone below our 10 degrees outside or 43 inside.
Time for hot chai chocolate for sure!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 2, 2010)

It's freezing here too.....low 50's GH currently in the mid 60's! Time for more coffee!


----------



## Rick (Jan 2, 2010)

We're going to be lucky to clear 20 at the rate we're going today. We had light snow, which is dusting everything despite the sun that is out.

I'm cranking 3800 Watts of juice in my bitty GH and the propane heater is still coming on intermittently. It's staying around 60 in the GH without the sun boosting it to almost 70.

Tonight's low will be close to 10.:sob:


----------



## Wendy (Jan 2, 2010)

It's -14 celcius here right now and it is supposed to stay that low for the next few days, with even lower temps overnight. (-18c is 0f) Plus it's windy. Good thing I grow in the basement...can't imagine how much it would cost to heat a greenhouse! It costs enough to heat the house with the furnace coming on all the time. I hope it warms up for you soon.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh poor baby! We had 2 this a.m. when I got up, made it to a balmy 17!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow, I'm so glad so many are sharing my usual pain. :evil:

Seriously though, it's kind of warmish here, only -7 C right now. Downright balmy. But I think I'll swill back a cup of hot chocolate with a splash of Baileys anyway, just to be a team player. :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 2, 2010)

It was 9º F (-12.8 C) here last night and is supposed to go even colder tonight. There was ice inside our west upstairs window today. It's a little unheated room, but it didn't feel that cold in the room. My husband said it was because of the west wind.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 2, 2010)

We were in SC and KY over the holidays, and had many days in the 50's. Drove home the other day and watched the temp dive as we got to Indy, Lafayette, Gary then home with a daytime high of 6 F. We crawled to 12 F today. 

-Ernie


----------



## Clark (Jan 3, 2010)

Days- 30-34F.
Nights- 15-24F.
Tomorrow wind gusts to 50mph. Maybe 5x a year it gusts to 50mph w/o hurricane or tropical storm association.


----------



## Bolero (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow it is cold there, it was cold here today at only 70F with only 82F tomorrow.....brrrrrr freezing.

he he he.......sorry as always I couldn't resist.


----------



## lipelgas (Jan 3, 2010)

normal winter: -10 (C). sunny weather and warm inside.


----------



## etex (Jan 3, 2010)

It should be 50 today and down to 32 tonight! You guys sure have it cold!!


----------



## paphreek (Jan 3, 2010)

Current temperature here in balmy central Minnesota: -29F (-34C)

Forecast high for today is a sizzling +3F (-16C):evil:


----------



## Heather (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah, I have to say, my biggest complaint is I am not getting to wear my winter sweaters much this year. 

Have to say that 50's in January ain't so bad, really.


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2010)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> But I think I'll swill back a cup of hot chocolate with a splash of Baileys anyway, just to be a team player. :rollhappy:




Take one for the Team YoYo!!!!:wink:


----------



## Candace (Jan 3, 2010)

> Yeah, I have to say, my biggest complaint is I am not getting to wear my winter sweaters much this year.
> 
> Have to say that 50's in January ain't so bad, really.



I was outside without a coat yesterday, pruning the fruit trees. You all would be so proud of me. 50 and no jacket;>


----------



## nikv (Jan 3, 2010)

^ ^
You just now reminded me that I need to prune my roses. Maybe I'll get to them today. Today is sunny and it's supposed to be somewhere around 60F. :rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 3, 2010)

Candace said:


> I was outside without a coat yesterday, pruning the fruit trees. You all would be so proud of me. 50 and no jacket;>


:rollhappy: WooHoo - that a girl! :clap:
IMO 3 layers of sweatshirts don't count as a coat!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 3, 2010)

15-18 oC here and it should be 0-5 oC.... LOL!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2010)

Last night was the first time in years I closed 1/2 windows in my spare bedroom! I was getting worried about temps on the floor of the living room!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi, I'm just curious because I'm waiting on an eBay plant from Florida, I'm waiting for a shipment from Orchidbabies in Alabama, and I'm waiting for info from Windy Hill Gardens in Missouri..is shipping shut down and for how long due to the weather?


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 8, 2010)

I'd put a hold on all, right behind this snow, temps take a dive!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 8, 2010)

paphreek said:


> Current temperature here in balmy central Minnesota: -29F (-34C)
> 
> Forecast high for today is a sizzling +3F (-16C):evil:



This is the reason I grow under lights, rather than in a greenhouse. Chicago is usualy a few degrees warmer than Minneapolis, but still we have a long heating season. I figure the electricity for lights is cheaper than the heat.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 8, 2010)

I rationalize and say that the fluorescent lights in my living room help to heat in the winter!


----------



## dan_t (Jan 8, 2010)

We had -22oC last night!!! -22!!!! :crazy:

We're only in Scotland - not the Arctic (or Canada...!). It hasn't been this cold in about 30 years here. Elec bill is going to be a touch on the high side this year, I fear!

Dan


----------



## Ayreon (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't know what it is in F... but we had -17C here today.


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 8, 2010)

Ayreon said:


> I don't know what it is in F... but we had -17C here today.




That is 1.4 F; That is pretty cold for Europe! I was up in Duluth, MN for New Years and it was -24 F (-31 C) with a windchill of -40 F which is the same as - 40 C! At that temperature it even hurts when you breathe! 

Some important F to C conversion numbers:
100 C = 212 F (boiling point of water)
0 C = 32F (Freezing point of water)
0 F = - 18 C
-40 F = - 40 C


----------



## lipelgas (Jan 8, 2010)

forecast for tonight: -27 degree (C). should be one of the five nights in year when I don't open window for night.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 8, 2010)

Gosh, it's down right tropical here, compared to where some of you live.

+6 C (43 F). We have a chinook happening, that's why it's so warm. Warm dry air blowing in from the west. Mmmmm. I even cracked a few windows this afternoon to let some air in.


----------



## Clark (Jan 8, 2010)

Lowes by me has R-30 unfaced insulation 1/2 price at 31 cents per foot.


----------



## nikv (Jan 8, 2010)

It's been rather cold here, too. Barely made it above 50F today. Let's hope for some sunshine this weekend. I still need to get out there and trim back my roses before my gardener decides to do it himself. He never does it right.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2010)

Actually it is warm in my apt so I feel for all the cold people. One problem is opening and closing windows to adjust the temps.


----------



## malibucarl (Jan 8, 2010)

*Nice here*

It's nice here--72 F @ golf course today in Malibu Hills. 
As usual we need much more rain, only about 6 in so far this season.
Feel sorry for the central USA.
Carl


----------



## Gilda (Jan 8, 2010)

It was 5 degrees F here this morning with a windchill making it -15....single digits again in the AM , but a heat wave for the middle of next week ! 40 degrees ! Woo Hoo ! I was about to have beg for a warm place to spend the rest of the winter ....


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 9, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> That is 1.4 F; That is pretty cold for Europe! I was up in Duluth, MN for New Years and it was -24 F (-31 C) with a windchill of -40 F which is the same as - 40 C! At that temperature it even hurts when you breathe!
> 
> Some important F to C conversion numbers:
> 100 C = 212 F (boiling point of water)
> ...



Thanks Robert 
Maybe one should create one thread with the different conversions!? Jean


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2010)

dan_t said:


> We had -22oC last night!!! -22!!!! :crazy:
> 
> We're only in Scotland - not the Arctic (or Canada...!). It hasn't been this cold in about 30 years here. Elec bill is going to be a touch on the high side this year, I fear!
> 
> Dan



Where in Scotland? On the coast, or inland in the highlands? I would suspect it would be warmer on the coast.


----------



## dan_t (Jan 9, 2010)

@Kevin
That temp was in the highlands - not quite the coldest ever (-27oC). Here it was -17 that night, and -12 last night, but surprisingly in Glasgow it was a few degrees colder.

Dan


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 9, 2010)

it's a chilly -3˚F here, lowest it's been so far this winter but that's really fairly normal. I have heard from friends who have family in orlando that it was freezing there last night, and that another had their pipes freeze in georgia yesterday, which is pretty cool for there


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 9, 2010)

The low tonight was supposed to be 3º but it's already down to 2º F, and it's not even 11 pm. Is anyone experiencing global warming???


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2010)

It's not global warming, it's climate change. A big difference.


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 9, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> The low tonight was supposed to be 3º but it's already down to 2º F, and it's not even 11 pm. Is anyone experiencing global warming???



Seattle had a high of 52 degrees today and was very nice for January .

Susan


----------



## Barbara (Jan 9, 2010)

It's been a very nail biting month so far for the greenhouse. I looked at the climate control station in the house and it said the greenhouse was down to 10degrees in the coldest area and that's with both electric heaters maxed out. So out went the mini propane heater, and 20 minutes latter it up to 14! Earlier this month I went out to find frost on the inside of the metal frame. Poor orchids, I really don't like winter!


----------



## paphreek (Jan 10, 2010)

Barbara said:


> It's been a very nail biting month so far for the greenhouse. I looked at the climate control station in the house and it said the greenhouse was down to 10degrees in the coldest area and that's with both electric heaters maxed out. So out went the mini propane heater, and 20 minutes latter it up to 14! Earlier this month I went out to find frost on the inside of the metal frame. Poor orchids, I really don't like winter!



 I'm assuming that's 10 degrees C. or 50 degrees F.


----------



## Barbara (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes. It was down to -15 outdoors last night, rather cold! I'm very grateful that we have 5 wall polycarb.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 10, 2010)

Barbara said:


> Yes. It was down to -15 outdoors last night, rather cold! I'm very grateful that we have 5 wall polycarb.



wow, I've never even heard of five-wall! almost worth just putting up a cheap building with skylights and putting some lights in it


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2010)

This weather is crazy,it's supposed to go into the 40's midweek here!


----------



## Barbara (Jan 10, 2010)

The 5 wall is fairly new technology I believe, and it’s supposed to provide better insulation. I guess that it does since our heating bill for the first month was only $50 more then usual and those heaters were going nearly non-stop. But I found that we had to cover all the vents and the door with layers of heavy plastic and bubble wrap. We even taped the gutter along the inside eve closed to cut down on those drafts. We wait and see what the cost of heating will be for this month, I have a feeling that we will be in for a rude surprise.

Yes the weather is getting crazier and crazier every year I think.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 10, 2010)

Global waming!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2010)

Right wingers are saying, "see there's no such thing as global warming." meanwhile ignoring the steady weather changes, drying and warming trends, etc. I guess it will take the water flowing out of the Potomac and up to Capital Hill to to convince them.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 11, 2010)

"Global warming" is out; "climate change" is the new term. Seriously. 

-Ernie


----------



## paphreek (Jan 11, 2010)

Barbara said:


> Yes. It was down to -15 outdoors last night, rather cold! I'm very grateful that we have 5 wall polycarb.



I was looking at the triple wall, but the five wall looks like the better buy in spite of the higher price. The difference in the 'R' factor is 16mm triple wall:2.4 and 25mm 5 wall: 3.7 . The one downside is the light transmission of 5 wall is listed at 44%, which is great for summer, but might be a liability in winter. What's been your experience Barbara?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 11, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Right wingers are saying, "see there's no such thing as global warming." meanwhile ignoring the steady weather changes, drying and warming trends, etc. I guess it will take the water flowing out of the Potomac and up to Capital Hill to to convince them.



I'm not a right winger (for sure), but I'm a little skeptical about "global" warming. There certainly has been polar warming, and the glaciers on mountains have been melting at faster rates than in the recent past. But in the midwest US, we've had winters and summers the past couple of years that are colder than normal, and the recent cold wave is down into Cuba! I think Europe, also, is experiencing colder than normal temps -- England was covered in snow which is very unusual.

I prefer Ernie's terminology: climate change. That certainly is happening.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes, like Ernie and I have said, it's climate change, not global warming. Extreme weather of all sorts is the norm now.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jan 11, 2010)

I agree with the above. It's about 6C here right now, but it was around -40C two weeks ago. The fact that it has warmed up so much is what is so crazy, and so harmful to the plant life. It would have been better if it stayed 40 below!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2010)

Aren't you in a Chinook zone, though (or at least on the borders of one)? We are supposed to be near or above zero for awhile now, starting tomorrow. That is unusual for us. We have snow cover, so if that doesn't all melt, the plants should still be fine.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jan 11, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Aren't you in a Chinook zone, though (or at least on the borders of one)? We are supposed to be near or above zero for awhile now, starting tomorrow. That is unusual for us. We have snow cover, so if that doesn't all melt, the plants should still be fine.



Not really. It's like that in Calgary but not here; we Edmontonians usually envy the Calgarians and their chinooks. It isn't normal for it to warm up like this here. It did this last year though too, and there were many botanical fatalities.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2010)

Remember too, that we are in an El Nino year. Predicted results (among other things) are cold and wet in the southeast. That's what they have, with the snow and cold. So, you could say this weather is 'normal' - for an El Nino year, anyway.


----------



## Barbara (Jan 13, 2010)

paphreek said:


> I was looking at the triple wall, but the five wall looks like the better buy in spite of the higher price. The difference in the 'R' factor is 16mm triple wall:2.4 and 25mm 5 wall: 3.7 . The one downside is the light transmission of 5 wall is listed at 44%, which is great for summer, but might be a liability in winter. What's been your experience Barbara?



Yes the light levels are lower then expected, which is a life saver when the plants all first go out there, but it would reduce the chances of spike production. Many of the orchids are still too small to bloom, but the one's that are preparing to flower are continuing to develop. I'm having more problems with the soft brown rot showing up due to the damp weather that we've been having. The metal frame just drips with condensation, which is only minimized with the coldest temperatures of winter. I'll be sure to keep you posted about the spiking habits in the 5 wall. We only moved the plants out there a few months ago in late autumn so I think it too soon to know for sure. We still plan on using the 50% shade come spring as it still gets quit bright in there on the sunny days and I'm sure that we will have some serious damage as the days grow longer.


----------



## Clark (Jan 15, 2010)

Expected 49F today!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 29, 2010)

can't believe that this monday it was over 50˚F and raining, and today it was around 8, and -2 tonight and breezy


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 30, 2010)

Doesn't sound like NY, more like the midwest! We certainly had a long spoiling Jan. thaw. The single digits will be present for a couple of nights. We had a warm 16 overnight & now there's a light snow! Ahhh the fun of the midwest!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2010)

It got cool in NYC and a little snow Thursday, maybe the cool will make more stuff bloom!


----------



## slippertalker (Jan 30, 2010)

In Seattle, we have had the warmest January on record with the average daily high over 50 F. It seems that's a bit of an anomaly compared to most of the U.S., Canada and Europe.


----------



## Heather (Jan 30, 2010)

It's nice here. Smells like spring, if you ask me!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2010)

Heather said:


> It's nice here. Smells like spring, if you ask me!



Go away!!!! It was 5ºF here last night.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 30, 2010)

the only thing it smells like outside now is frigid ice crystals and the ever-present mix of oil and wood smoke! went out today to mail orchid club newsletters (temporary reversion in position since regular editor is on vacation), get some more apples/cider and such (and avoid the temptation of buying fried cider donuts) and my car didn't want to start very quickly, and the heater fan/engine noise was pretty loud! even after leaving my car running for over a half-hour while at different places, it never got 'warm' even though the sun was mostly out

down to -4˚F (-20˚C) right now, supposedly it's going to warm up the next few days


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 30, 2010)

It's -9C (+16 F) and snowing lightly here. Supposed to be the same tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 30, 2010)

It's -17C with a widchill of -28C here. Supposed to get to a low of -33C on Monday night.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 31, 2010)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> It's -9C (+16 F) and snowing lightly here. Supposed to be the same tomorrow.



about the same here last night!!!! We have unsual quantities of snow this winter!!!! This morning +5 C, clowdy with some sun! Snow gets cleared away from the roof of my gh (fortunately) Jean


----------



## Wendy (Jan 31, 2010)

It was -22c here yesterday morning. This morning though it is a relatively balmy -10c. Good thing we don't have much snow this winter...that makes the temps a bit more bearable.


----------



## lindafrog (Jan 31, 2010)

There is ice on the inside of our triple wall greenhouse! We had a few days of above freezing when the snow melted down a few inches. Then the 0 F cold came and turned everything into a giant ice slick. The six inches of new snow is good. It covers the ice, giving us enough traction to get up the driveway...I want to go where its warm! Meanwhile we cross country ski!


----------



## Rick (Jan 31, 2010)

Dang

I was on a job in Fairmont MN all of last week. Drove in through white-out conditions, and got on site minutes before closing the highways. High temps in single digit + and lows in single digit -. Then got stuck in MN an extra day due to snow/ice in TN.

Flew back yesterday to snow/ice and last nights low in single digits

It's nice and sunny today, and I think we'll be back to the 40's by mid week.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2010)

Heat wave, let me get my swim suit!


----------



## Clark (Jul 25, 2010)

We are supposed to get a cold front today.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes, down to 90!


----------



## luvsorchids (Jul 25, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Yes, down to 90!




:rollhappy: :clap: :clap: :rollhappy:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 25, 2010)

It's 26C here (about 80 F). Lovin' it. :clap:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 25, 2010)

My daughter is visiting her brother in LA. She doesn't want to come home because its so comfortable there and so hot here. But...the storms did lower the temps a bit...after the 60mph gusts knocked over a ton of plants...spent the afternoon repotting.


----------

